# Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?



## Marc 24 (28. April 2009)

Hallo Angler,
ich als eher gelegentlicher und unerfahrener Spinnfischer habe mir die Frage gestellt, ob man auch auf Forellen mit geflochtener Schnur fischen kann/sollte. Bei dem Fischerei-Lehrgang kann ich mich noch an die Worte des Ausbilders erinnern, wie er uns sagte, dass man beim Forellenfischen aufgrund des starken "Kopfschlagens" eine monofile Schnur verwenden soll, weil bei einer multifilen keine Feederung  durch die nicht vorhande Dehnung entsteht. Kommt es da wirklich vor, dass die Forellen da des Öfteren ausschlitzen? Ich würde mich sehr über eure Antworten freuen . 

Falls man geflochtene Schnur verwenden kann, könntet ihr welche empfehlen?
Ich fische übrigens die Spro Passion Light Spinning in 2,10m und einem Wurfgewicht von 2-14g in Verbindung mit der Spro Passion 720 FD.

Gruß Marc


----------



## frogile (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Naja also ich angle auch mit geflochtener schur auf Forellen. Dies aber teilweise auch nur, da ich ohne wiederhaken angle und somit die schnur immer sehr straff halten muss. somit schlitzt sie zwar eher aus, aber ansonsten würde der haken sowieso wieder abgehen, wenn die schnur nicht straff ist.

Meiner meinung nach geht beides, wobei mono sinnvoller ist!

P.S. wenn du mit geflochtener angelst, solltest du Fluocarbon vorschalten


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Hi also ich hab ne Power Pro 5lb und bin super Zufrieden damit.Vorteil bei einem Biss auf weite Entfernung bekommste den Anhieb viel besser durch.Gruß Pitti


----------



## PIK8971 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

he Marc, nimm ne monofile, da schlitzt da keine aus.


----------



## fantazia (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Fische auf Meerforellen mit Geflochtener.
Also meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein Problem.
Man sollte dann aber natürlich keine zu harte Rute fischen.


----------



## antonio (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

man kan dies nicht nur an der schnur festmachen.
wenn das gesamte gerät vernünftig abgestimmt ist(schnur, rute, rolle/richtige bremseinstellung) ist geflochtene auch kein problem.

antonio


----------



## Marc 24 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Ok danke für die Antworten . Meine Abstimmung ist denke ich nicht unbedingt schlecht gewählt, meine Rute müsste da eigentlich auch gut was abfedern . Habt iht noch genaue Namen zu Schnüren, die zur Barsch- und Forellenfischerei gut geeignet sind? Welche Schnurstärke ist für euch die optimalste?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Monoschnur!!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

spiderwire invisi braid und fireline crystal... habe die tragkräfte jetzt nur nicht mehr im kopf |kopfkrat als gefelcht

würde auch eher zu einer mono raten, da würde ich dir die stroft gtm mit 4kg tragkraft ans herz legen, das ist glaube ich eine 0,20, die benutze ich auch für barsch und forelle


----------



## angler4711 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Moin!


Bei einer geflochtenen Schnur (Power Pro 5lb) und
bei mono einfach 25er sollte ausreichen!


----------



## TT-Fischer (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Ich würd auch ein Mono bevorzugen, aber eine geflochtene geht auch!


----------



## Marc 24 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Es tendieren schon relativ viele von euch zur Monoschnur. Meint ihr aber, dass die Bisse bei einer solchen Schnur verwertet werden können?


----------



## Master Hecht (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Also ich fische mit geflochtener auf Forelle und das vorallem wegen der besseren Anzahl der gehakten Fische. Bestes Beispiel erst gestern bei uns am Vereinteich, einmal mit Mono auf Forelle gefischt und zag zwei auf spinner verloren...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## stanleyclan (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

glaubt ihr forellen erschreckt die farbe gelb meiner geflochtenen schnur mehr als nichtfarbige geflochtene??


----------



## Dissection2k (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Meine Fausregel:

Spinnfischen allgemein: Geflochtene

Alles andere: Mono

Benutze übrigens eine Spiderwire


----------



## zecko (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Nie und nimmer nehm ich nochmal geflochtene Schnur zum Forellen angeln.
Geldverschwendung


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



zecko schrieb:


> Nie und nimmer nehm ich nochmal geflochtene Schnur zum Forellen angeln.
> Geldverschwendung


 
Ah und warum?


----------



## frogile (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> glaubt ihr forellen erschreckt die farbe gelb meiner geflochtenen schnur mehr als nichtfarbige geflochtene??



Kann sein, deshalb sollte man fluorcarbon vorschalten #6.
Allerdings wenn man am hellen tagen helle schnüren nimmt sehen die fische das auch net, da sich die schur gegen den hellen HImmel nicht sonderlich abhebt.

@Marc,
die Bisse kannste auch mit ner mono verwerten,da du ja nicht wirklich auf große distanz fischst. kleine wobbler/spinner fliegen eh net viel weiter als 25-30 m. zumal die meisten flüsse ja auch net größer sind#h


Achja: ich angel auch nur mit geflochtener, da ich damit besseren Kontakt zum Fisch und zum Köder habe und jeden noch so kleinen zupfer merke!


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Jop so ist es hatte vorher auch immer ne Mono drauf jetzt ne PP und ich will nix mehr anderes.Aber jeder so wie er mag.Gruß Pitti


----------



## zecko (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

ich nehme keine geflochtene Schnur mehr zum Spinnfischen auf Forellen, da sich erstens ultra leicht Köder viel besser mit monofiler Schnur werfen lassen. Da die geflochtene Schnur leicht klebt, wenn diese Nass ist.
Außerdem sind Forellen noch größere Sichtjäger als der Hecht(meiner Meinung nach) und ich habe keine Lust Flourcarbon oder eine andere Monofile jedesmal an meine Schnur zu Knoten.
Jeder Knoten ist eine Schwachstelle und der Vorteil der höheren Tragkraft ist damit ja dann auch dahin.

Und der wichtigste Grund:
 ich fische sehr oft mit Wobblern auf Forellen ,diese sind meistens so groß das die Forellen sehr weit vorne im Maul gehakt sind und gerade da ist das Maul sehr hart und durch die geringe Dehnung der Schur verabschieden sich für meinen Geschmack zu viele Forellen.
Die Ausrede das dann die Rute zu hart ist laß ich auch nicht gelten da ich nur ungern mit zu weichen Wabbel Ruten in der Strömung fische.
Das sind die Erfahrungen die ich mit geflochtener Schnur gemacht habe.
Aber vielleicht schwören ja andere drauf


----------



## antonio (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

auf kurze distanzen reicht ne mono.
bei größeren distanzen ist dann die geflochtene im vorteil.

zitat : "Außerdem sind Forellen noch größere Sichtjäger als der Hecht(meiner Meinung nach) und ich habe keine Lust Flourcarbon oder eine andere Monofile jedesmal an meine Schnur zu Knoten.
Jeder Knoten ist eine Schwachstelle und der Vorteil der höheren Tragkraft ist damit ja dann auch dahin."

schon mal was von sollbruchstelle gehört?

zitat : "ich fische sehr oft mit Wobblern auf Forellen ,diese sind meistens so groß das die Forellen sehr weit vorne im Maul gehakt sind und gerade da ist das Maul sehr hart und durch die geringe Dehnung der Schur verabschieden sich für meinen Geschmack zu viele Forellen.
Die Ausrede das dann die Rute zu hart ist laß ich auch nicht gelten da ich nur ungern mit zu weichen Wabbel Ruten in der Strömung fische."

eine weiche rute muß keine wabbelrute sein.
es kommt eben auf die abstimmung des gesamten geräts an.


antonio


----------



## Hechtchris (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Auf forelle beim spinnen mit dünner leine meiner Meinung nach immer:

Mono !

#h


----------



## Jemir (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

so sieht das aus, ich kann mir vorstellen das bei ner geflochtenen Schnur gepaart mit einer Rute Marke Besenstiel keiner glücklich wird. Auf Forelle geh ich auch nur mit ultradünner geflochtener und einer Rute mit recht weicher aber schneller Spitze und gutem Rückrat (in meinem Fall bin ich jetzt bei der DAIWA morthan Shooting Master "hängengeblieben")


----------



## The_Pitbull (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Hi und ich bei einer Exori Trout Project 3 sehr geiles Teil#hGruß Pitti


----------



## zecko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

@ antonio

Sollbruchstelle beim Spinnen auf Forellen ???
Was soll das bringen. Da spar ich mir nicht mal 2m Schnur.
Außerdem ist der Knoten am Wobbler/Clinch die Sollbruchstelle, da die Schnur fast immer hinter dem Knoten reißt.
Vor allem wenn man mit der Wathose unterwegs ist muss man keine Hänger abreissen(allenfalls sehr selten)

Wenn man mit einer weicheren Rute fischen muss als mit Monofiler dann ist der Vorteil der geringen Dehnung ja auch gleich Null da die Rute ja beim Anschlag nachgibt.

Falls man in einen Teich mit Natürköder/Powerbait mit dem Spirolino auf Forellen fischt dann kann man zur Not noch eine geflochtene Schnur benutzen da diese Köder meistens weit inhaliert werden und der Haken gut sitzt.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

@ bin von Antonio´s "Soll-Bruchstelle" auch nicht begeistert - je nachdem "soll" dann der Fisch mit Köder im Maul und evtl. noch 2 m Vorfach im Maul rumschwimmen???

Das soll sie gerade nicht!

Da lasse ich sie lieber "Ausschlitzen" - alles bleibt dran und der Fisch kommt mit dem Leben davon!!!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



zecko schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> Sollbruchstelle beim Spinnen auf Forellen ???
> Was soll das bringen. Da spar ich mir nicht mal 2m Schnur.
> ...



du darfst nicht immer nur vom forellenangeln im kleinen fluß oder bach ausgehen.
bei ner forelle muß ich keinen großen anschlag setzen und du verwechselst immer noch weiche ruten mit schwabbelruten.

antonio


----------



## Boendall (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



zecko schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> Sollbruchstelle beim Spinnen auf Forellen ???
> Was soll das bringen. Da spar ich mir nicht mal 2m Schnur.
> ...


Ok da geb ich ich dir recht, wie du sagst "allenfalls selten"



zecko schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einer weicheren Rute fischen muss als mit Monofiler dann ist der Vorteil der geringen Dehnung ja auch gleich Null da die Rute ja beim Anschlag nachgibt.


 
Seh ich nicht ganz so, da du den Anschlag schön durchbringst und im Anschluss schön die Aktion der Rute nutzen kannst um den Fisch müde zu machen.




zecko schrieb:


> Falls man in einen Teich mit Natürköder/Powerbait mit dem Spirolino auf Forellen fischt dann kann man zur Not noch eine geflochtene Schnur benutzen da diese Köder meistens weit inhaliert werden und der Haken gut sitzt.


 
Sbiro-Ruten haben doch eher ein steifes Verhalten oder irre ich hier?
Wenn sie steif sind, dann passts eben nicht gut mit der geflochtenen zusammen.

Es spricht ja nichts gegen deine Vorlieben Zecko, aber Forellenfischen mit geflochtener Schnur ist durchaus machbar.

Ausserdem erreicht man mit kleineren Durchmessern höhere Tragfähigkeiten als mit dem Mono und gerade die grossen Forellen sind ausgefuchst.

Und mit kleinerem Durchmesser sehe ich gerade bei Sichtjägern eher den Vorteil bei geflochtenen Schnüren.


----------



## The_Pitbull (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Also meine Spirurute hat ein WG von 8-40gr und ist super Sensibel und man merkt jeden zupfer.Gruß Pitti


----------



## zecko (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

also mit dem Spiro Angeln da laß ich mich gerne belehren mach des nicht so oft.

Und natürlich ist es auch möglich mit einer geflochtenen Schnur Forellen zu Fangen hab selber ein halbes Jahr mit Geflecht gefischt.
Hab mich dann aber wieder für Mono entschieden da es erstens billiger ist und ich finde auch ein paar Vorteile gegenüber Geflecht.

So will des Thema ja auch nicht in die Länge ziehen aber für einen Anfänger im Bereich Forellenangeln ist  eine geflochtene Schnur sicher nicht die erste Wahl und darauf können wir uns sicher einigen.

Also euch allen noch viele schöne Forellen.


----------



## Heilbutt (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Nabend,
ich hab mir vorhin zum Forellenangeln ne 0,06 mm
Fireline Crystal (4,4kg) aufspulen lassen.
Der Hammer wie dünn die ist!?!|bigeyes
Meine dünnste war bisher die 0,10er.
Die ersten Zugversuche sind sehr gut ausgefallen - die
hält wie Sau!!

Was würdet ihr für so dünne Schnur für Knoten am Wirbel
empfehlen???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

1,5m Mono oder noch besser FC vorschalten, dann ist das mit dem Wirbel anknoten auch kein Problem mehr 

Ich fisch nur mit Geflecht auf Forelle...habs immer mal wieder mit Mono versucht und das hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht! Das Ködergefühl ist schwammig und man merkt vorsichtige Bisse einfach nicht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich hab mir vorhin zum Forellenangeln ne 0,06 mm
> Fireline Crystal (4,4kg) aufspulen lassen.
> Der Hammer wie dünn die ist!?!|bigeyes
> ...



Den Schlagschnurknoten. 

http://www.carpfisher.info/schlagschnur-knoten.html#

http://www.angelplatz-owl.de/tipps/knoten/schlak.html

Wichtig ist, dass du die Fireline ca. 20 mal um die Monofile wickelst und dann sorgfältig zusammenziehst. Als Mono nimmst du 22-25er FC von z.B. Gamakatsu.

Dann den Wirbel. Der Knoten hält bombig, flutscht super durch die Ringe und ist leicht zu binden.

Beim Spinnangeln gibt es eigentlich kaum ein Argument für Mono.


----------



## Heilbutt (29. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Hm, ich hatte eigentlich nicht die Absicht ne Mono vorzuschalten.|kopfkrat
Dann nehm ich der Faulheit halber doch einfach nen kleinen
No-Knot-Verbinder.

Meint ihr wohl das wegen des dünnen Ø kein Knoten
vernünftig hält??

Gruß

Holger


----------



## antonio (30. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

die firline crystal hat so ihre probleme mit knoten bzw deren haltbarkeit.
der hersteller hat sogar ein kleines heftchen herausgegeben welche knoten man verwenden sollte.also ist das problem auch beim hersteller bekannt.
und die durchmesserangabe kannst du auch vergessen.
es gibt wesentlich bessere als die crystal.

antonio


----------



## schadstoff (30. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Dissection2k schrieb:


> Meine Fausregel:
> 
> Spinnfischen allgemein: Geflochtene
> 
> ...




Gehst du dann auf Waller auch mit mono


----------



## Crotalus (30. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Bei Forellen würde ich auf jeden Fall Mono bzw. FC vorschalten. Forellen sind extrem Schnurscheu und auch wenn die Schnur "semitransparent" ist, ist sie sehr wohl deutlich unter Wasser zu sehen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. April 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



antonio schrieb:


> die firline crystal hat so ihre probleme mit knoten bzw deren haltbarkeit.
> der hersteller hat sogar ein kleines heftchen herausgegeben welche knoten man verwenden sollte.also ist das problem auch beim hersteller bekannt.
> und die durchmesserangabe kannst du auch vergessen.
> es gibt wesentlich bessere als die crystal.
> ...



Aber nicht in der Stärke. Die FLC hat mit dem von mir angegebenen Knoten überhaupt keine Probleme. Wie bei jeder TF-Schnur ist bei der FLC allerdings ein Monovorfach Pflicht! Alles andere ist schlicht ...-ich sags nicht.|supergri


----------



## Wolfsburger (5. November 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Hallo habe mich nun entschieden für meine neue Forellenkombo eine Geflochtene raufzuspulen. Auf Hecht benutze ich die Spiderwire Steahlt und bin auch recht zufrieden. Leider gibts die nur in den höheren Durchmessern so weit ich weiß.
Wollte desshalb mal fragen: Welches Geflecht benutzt ihr auf Forelle?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. November 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



zecko schrieb:


> ich nehme keine geflochtene Schnur mehr zum Spinnfischen auf Forellen, da sich erstens ultra leicht Köder viel besser mit monofiler Schnur werfen lassen.



Schlicht und einfach falsch !
Mit ner 0,04er Fireline Werfe ich selbst mit 2gr Wobblern um einiges weiter und präziser als mit jeder Mono die auch nur halbwegs Forellentauglich ist.



zecko schrieb:


> Da die geflochtene Schnur leicht klebt, wenn diese Nass ist.



|kopfkrat



zecko schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Forellen noch größere Sichtjäger als der Hecht(meiner Meinung nach) und ich habe keine Lust Flourcarbon oder eine andere Monofile jedesmal an meine Schnur zu Knoten.



Tjoa wenn man Faul ist 
Köder direkt an die geflochtene Knoten ist echt sinnlos.
Aber selbst bei Mono benutze ich bei klarem Wasser nen FC Vorfaach , weils unauffälliger und deutlich abriebfester ist als Mono/geflecht.



zecko schrieb:


> Jeder Knoten ist eine Schwachstelle und der Vorteil der höheren Tragkraft ist damit ja dann auch dahin.



Dafür gibts ja zum Glück Knotenlosverbinder , und ob ich nu einen oder 2 Knoten habe ist sofern die sauber gebunden sind und die Tragkraft richtig gewählt ist eh egal.

Davon mal ganz ab das ich die selbst die 0,04er Fireline nicht über die Rute abreißen kann , aber kommt natürlich drauf an mit was für nem Knüppel man fischt 



zecko schrieb:


> Und der wichtigste Grund:
> ich fische sehr oft mit Wobblern auf Forellen ,diese sind meistens so groß das die Forellen sehr weit vorne im Maul gehakt sind und gerade da ist das Maul sehr hart und durch die geringe Dehnung der Schur verabschieden sich für meinen Geschmack zu viele Forellen.



Grade weil das Maul sehr hart ist sitzt der Anschlag mit geflochtener besser , und ausschlitzen tut da dann auch ncihts mehr.
Davon mal ganz ab spürt man mit geflochtener + einer vernünftigen Rute *deutlich* mehr Bisse , selbst wenn mehr fische im Drill aussteigen würden könnt man insgesamt die gleiche Zahl landen.



zecko schrieb:


> Die Ausrede das dann die Rute zu hart ist laß ich auch nicht gelten da ich nur ungern mit zu weichen Wabbel Ruten in der Strömung fische.




Fische auch nciht grade nen Wabbelstock und hab keine probleme ^^




antonio schrieb:


> die firline crystal hat so ihre probleme mit knoten bzw deren haltbarkeit.
> der hersteller hat sogar ein kleines heftchen herausgegeben welche knoten man verwenden sollte.also ist das problem auch beim hersteller bekannt.
> und die durchmesserangabe kannst du auch vergessen.
> es gibt wesentlich bessere als die crystal.



Alle geflochtenen verlieren am Knoten enorm Tragkraft , dafür gibts ja Knotenlosverbinder , da ist der tragkraftverlust recht gering , afaik um die 10%.
Gleiches gilt für die Durchmesserangaben , hier ist die Fireline sogar eine der Schnüre wo die Angaben recht dicht an den echten Werten liegen !
Die 0,04er ist real afaik ne 0,10er und damit immernoch eine (die?) dünnste geflochtene auf dem markt und zum UL Fischen kenne zumindest ich nichts besseres !


----------



## kaizr (5. November 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Ich fische auch die Fireline und kann dir auch nur eine farbige empfehlen, damit auch der letzte Idiot am Forellenpuff deine Schnur sieht und nicht ständig einfach querfeldein wirft.

Ich benutze meine 0,12er Fireline ins Rosa fürs MeFo fischen und ebenfalls am Forellensee.

Aber auch hier ganze klar mit nem Fluo Carbon Vorfach.


Das schlimme ist, dass an dem See an dem ich auf Forellen mit Spinner fische auch regelmäßig kleine Welse auf den Köder gehen. Daher mache ich einen auf "safety first" und nehme nicht die ganze dünne Schnur.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. November 2009)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass an dem See an dem ich auf Forellen mit Spinner fische auch regelmäßig kleine Welse auf den Köder gehen. Daher mache ich einen auf "safety first" und nehme nicht die ganze dünne Schnur.



Hab mit der 0,04er Schon 80er hechte rausgeholt , wenn nicht grade Hindernisse in der nähe sind geht das schon^^


----------



## tomtomgo (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

okay,der letzte thread ist hier ne weile her...dann frisch ich ihn mal wieder auf |bla:

ich war anfang der Woche an einem sehr schönen (nicht allzu großen Natursee mit forellenbesatz.
Wollte unbedingt mal das schleppen (ausnahmslos Teige) mit Geflecht probieren.Also hab ich mir ne 0.08 Nanofil besorgt und die Montage mit Sbirolino komplettiert.
Ich muß schon sagen es war affengeil,sorry der Ausdruck,aber es stimmt :vik:Okay die Forellen bissen meistens aggressiv aber auch vorsichtige Zupfer hab ich in Verbindung mit einer 3.6 Meter Match mit durchaus harter Spitze gut gemerkt.
Meine Sorgen allerdings waren eventuelles Ausschlitzen und die Sichtbarkeit der Nano für die Fische.Aber da kann ich nun sagen das es die Forellen nicht weiter gestört hat.
Ich werde es nun auch weiterhin versuchen mit dem Geflecht,
allein schon wegen dem "tock",fast vergleichbar mit dem eines Zanderbisses auf Gummi würd ich sagen.
Bis dahin


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle ist fehl am Platz, die Gefahr beim Drillen ist enorm groß einen Fisch zu verlieren.
Da die Forelle ein Weiches Maul hat.
Monofile ist das Beste auf Meerforelle oder Bach bzw. Teichforelle.

Ich würde sogar sagen, das Geflochtene Schnur nur etwas für die Seefischerei auf Dorsch und co ist.
Bzw. auf Hecht oder Zander, Waller.
Aber auf gar keinen Fall auf Forelle.

Ich für meinen Fall Fische in einer Woche mit Mono auf Meerforelle, eine geflochtene würde ich für das Fischen darauf nie nehmen.
Diese Schnur lässt sich auch nicht gut Zurück wickeln, besonders Negativ im Bezug auf Viele Würfe, die man auf Meerforelle Tätigt.
Mit Geflochtene Schnur auf Forelle zu fischen.
Ist für mich vergleichbar, wie mit einer 0.40 0,50 Schnur auf Rotaugen zu fischen|bigeyes

Die geflochtene Schnur hat dabei keine weiche Aktion, und ist für Forelle dadurch ungeeignet. 

Auch Fehlbisse sind vorprogrammiert!!!
Probiert es mal aus, und testet mal zwei Ruten 
Eine mit Mono bestückt, und eine mit Geflochtene bestück.
Ich werdet nicht schlecht staunen.


----------



## KingOtto (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen Tina77. Ich fische ständig mit geflochtener Schnur ( auch am Forellensee ) und muss dir sagen, das ich keine Bisse versemmel. Es kommt ja auch auf die eingestellte Bremse an  

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Also wenn Forellen angeblich ein zu weiches Maul haben wieso können wir dann alle auf Barsch mit Geflochtener Angeln???

Also ich sage, wer mit seinem Gerät umgehen kann, kann auch ohne Probleme mit Geflecht auf Forelle angeln.


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

benutze 0.18er mono


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Also wenn Forellen angeblich ein zu weiches Maul haben wieso können wir dann alle auf Barsch mit Geflochtener Angeln???
> 
> Also ich sage, wer mit seinem Gerät umgehen kann, kann auch ohne Probleme mit Geflecht auf Forelle angeln.




Das hat mit Gerät umgehen nichts zu tun.

Die Forelle braucht beim Drillen Spielraum, es Funktioniert sicher bei kleinen Teichforellen.
Ich spreche hier aber von Forellen ab 3 KG bis 9 KG.
Und den vergleich zum Barsch geht mal gar nicht, der Barsch hat ein ganz anderes Drill verhalten wie eine Forelle.
Und das Maul eines Barsches ist härter. 
Mit geflochtene Schur auf Forellen Fischen ist wie mit Kanonenkugeln auf Spatzen schießen.


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Mit geflochtene Schur auf Forellen Fischen ist wie mit Kanonenkugeln auf Spatzen schießen.


 
|bigeyes Warum das denn ?????????


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

halt ich fürn gerücht.
das funktioniert auch bei großen forellen.
die schnur alleine machts nämlich nicht, da gehört immer noch rute und rolle dazu.
und das maul eines barsches härter? was habt ihr für barsche?
und was hat geflochtene mit kanonenkugeln zu tun.
wie siehts denn dann beim fliegenfischen aus ist die flugschnur dann wie mit raketen schießen?

antonio


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



antonio schrieb:


> halt ich fürn gerücht.
> das funktioniert auch bei großen forellen.
> die schnur alleine machts nämlich nicht, da gehört immer noch rute und rolle dazu.
> und das maul eines barsches härter? was habt ihr für barsche?
> ...




Bei der Flugschnur ?

Natürlich habe ich auf der Fliegenschnur ein weiches Vorfach von ca 3 Meter
Und das ist natürlich Mono.
Meine Hauptfliegenschur ist eine Rio Keule in in der Klasse 8
Weitwurfschur.

Beim Spinnfischen habe ich eine Sportext rute 2,70 bis 40g wurfgewicht und dazu eine Shimano Stradic CI4 4000 F mit einer Hohen Übersetzung 5.8:1 besonders gut für Forelle.
Und natürlich nur Mono Schnur alles andere kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

ja und bei der geflochtenen hab ich auch nen vorfach, wo ist jetzt der unterschied?
wenn deine aussage stimmen würde, müßten alle die erfolgreich forellen angeln nur mit mono angeln.
ob das so ist?




antonio


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



antonio schrieb:


> ja und bei der geflochtenen hab ich auch nen vorfach, wo ist jetzt der unterschied?
> wenn deine aussage stimmen würde, müßten alle die erfolgreich forellen angeln nur mit mono angeln.
> ob das so ist?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir reden einander vorbei.

Wenn du das Puffangeln meinst, mit Natur köder.
dann ist es etwas anderes.
Ich rede hier von Spinnfischen.
Ok wir gehn da von mal aus(( du hast ein Vorfach))
Aber was nützt dir dann eine geflochtene Schnur?
Die Null Dehnung Wirkung verliert sie ja mit einen Vorfach.|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

was sie mir nützt, die wurfweite als beispiel.
und wie gesagt das gerät besteht nicht nur aus der schnur.
du wirst also nie ne "nulldehnung" haben.
und wer angeln kann der fängt mit geflochtener nicht schlechter als mit mono.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

@Tina77: Warum sollte man nicht mit Geflecht auf Mefo fischen |bigeyes ? Natürlich geht das!! Sogar ohne das überflüssige Fluovorfach!! In Verbindung mit einer passenden Rute und entsprechend eingestellter Bremse, spricht nix dagegen und erlaubt sehr gute Wurfweiten und einen guten Kontakt zum Köder auf Distanz, der selbst mit guter Mono nicht zu erreichen ist.

Der einzige Grund, warum ich Mono nehme, ist die mangelnde Abriebsfestigkeit von geflochtener Schnur, weshalb ich auf 22er Stroft ABR gewechselt bin.

Ich bin echt kein Fan von Geflecht, aber so pauschal ist die Aussage Unsinn!!


----------



## Wizzard2000 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Hi Leute,

ich denke diese Diskussion ist eigentlich überflüssig. Meines erachtens hat beides seine Berechtigung, das wichtige für mich ist immer welche Combo steht dahinter!?
Wenn ich mit meinen feinen Ruten (3-10gr) fische dann habe ich mit Mono mehr als genug Spiel und Aktion. Gehe ich aber mit schwerer Combo an den See weil ich evtl. auch Weite machen muß dann nehme ich gerne auch mal eine geflochtene.
Am Ende denke ich beides hat sein Berechtigung und jeder Angler muß das individuell für sich entscheinden.


LG und Petri
Michelé


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Außerdem kann bei einer geflochtenen mit wesentlich geringeren Schnurdurchmesser gefischt werden als mit bei einer Mono..
Das ist bei scheuen Forellen nicht von Nachteil


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Außerdem kann bei einer geflochtenen mit wesentlich geringeren Schnurdurchmesser gefischt werden als mit bei einer Mono..
> Das ist bei scheuen Forellen nicht von Nachteil



so wesentlich geringer sind die realen durchmesser auch nicht, aber eben geringer als bei mono.

antonio


----------



## Schwarzachangler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Bei mir hat sich eine geflochtene Schnur auch ohne monofiles Vorfach bewährt, ich will doch auch den Vorteil der Tragkraft nutzen und nicht wieder ausgleichen. Wenn man mit Drilling am Spinner fischt, reißt sich die Forelle sowieso nicht mehr los.


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

beides hat seine Berechtigung, aber mit geflochtene auf Forelle.
Ist für mich echt zu hart, ich Liebe es weicher.
Ich war mal mit einen Haus Nachbarn in Dänemark fischen, er hatte Teure Rute Teure Rolle Teure Schnur, aber eine geflochtene schnur :q
Ich hatte Teure Rute Teure Rolle, aber eine Mono als Schnur (lach)
Was meint ihr wie viel er Fehlbisse hatte?
Und wie oft der seine Fische verloren hat?
Und er war kein schlechter Angler.
Aber am Ende hatte ich 7 gute große Meerforellen alles über 4 KG:vik:.
Und er nur eine, die gerade Maß hatte.

Jeden das seine, ich habe meine Erfahrung dazu gemacht, und basta.
Und eine Stroft ist für mich keine gute Mono Schnur.
Es gibt viel bessere #6


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

dann hat er was verkehrt gemacht.
und von so einem einzelvergleich zu pauschalisieren, ob das richtig ist.
und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, man braucht keine teuren ruten.
und mach es doch nicht nur an der schnur fest, wie oft denn nun noch, das gesamtpaket muß stimmen.
das mit den fehlbissen mußt du übrigens mal erklären wieso die bei geflochtener angeblich so häufig sein sollen.

antonio


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Ich verstehe das auch nicht #c


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Jeden das seine, ich habe meine Erfahrung dazu gemacht, und basta.
> Und eine Stroft ist für mich keine gute Mono Schnur.
> Es gibt viel bessere #6



Moin... Welche schlechten Erfahrungen hast Du denn mit welcher Stroft gemacht, dass Du auf solche Rückschlüsse kommst? Welche Schnur ist da denn "viel besser"??? Und warum?

PS: nicht die Schnur fängt den Fisch - sie hindert ihn nur am abhauen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Wir können scheinbar alle nicht angeln da wir mit Geflecht problemlos (teilweise sogar besser) auf Forellen angeln können.
Zudem haben wir keine Ahnung von Fischen, da wir nicht wissen das Forellen ein viel weicheres Maul als Barsche haben.

|muahah:


----------



## vermesser (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie viel er Fehlbisse hatte?
> Und wie oft der seine Fische verloren hat?



Er hatte mehr Fehlbisse, weil er sie eher auf große Distanz merkt!!! Du hast bei Mono auf Mefo genausoviele Bisse, merkst sie aber nicht, weil die Schnur das verschluckt!!! Beim Spinnfischen auf Zander ist es ähnlich!!!

Und der Verlust im Drill von größeren Mefos ist entweder Pech oder mangelnde Erfahrung mit dem Drill solcher Kaliber und liegt nie allein an der Schnur!!!


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

STROFT SCHNUR GTM Blaugrau-Transparent 6,4kg0,25mm 1000m Spule.
Mit dieser Schnur bin ich voll unglücklich geworden, wie schnell die beim Spinnfischen eine überdrehung bekommen hat.
Ich habe mit der schnur kein Fehler gemacht, ich habe sie so behandelt wie alle anderen Schnüre. 	

Die Beste Mono Schnur für mich ist die Dream Tackle Supratec.
Hinzu kommen auf Platz 2 Profi Blinker Carbon-X #6

Ich mein jeden das seine, ich Fische am Liebsten mit der Dream Tackle , das Fischen macht damit viel spaß.
Und die Schnur ist auch bei Starker Beanspruchung bestens immer in Top Form.
Und auch für Salzwasser gut geeignet.


----------



## Blutregen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Ich fische zwar noch net so lange, aber als meine kleine forellen Rute mit Mono am wasser kaputt ging (fische am bach oder kanal), hab ich kurzerhand meine Hecht Rute mit 0,18 geflecht als ersatz genommen, sogar mit stahlvorfach (da ich grad zu faul war es abzumachen).
Keine fehlbisse oder ausschlitzen, ich habe eben meine Bremse und die Technik an die Rute/Schnur angepasst, und es hat ohne probleme funktioniert. 

Seit dem ist auf meiner neuen forellen Rute ein Geflecht drauf und bin persönlich sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> STROFT SCHNUR GTM Blaugrau-Transparent 6,4kg0,25mm 1000m Spule.
> Mit dieser Schnur bin ich voll unglücklich geworden, wie schnell die beim Spinnfischen eine überdrehung bekommen hat.
> Ich habe mit der schnur kein Fehler gemacht, ich habe sie so behandelt wie alle anderen Schnüre.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn eine "Überdrehung" mit der Schnur? |kopfkrat

Die genannten Schnüre sind sicherlich gut im Gebrauch sowie extrem günstig, aber überagend mit Sicherheit nicht. Gegen Stroft GTM, Damyl Premium, Platil Souverän, Technium oder auch SiglonV können nur wenige anstinken.

Davon aber mal ganz abgesehen bin auch ich der Meinung, dass man Forellen mit beiden Arten sehr gut fangen kann - egal ob das nun im Puff, im See, am Fluss oder an der Küste stattfindet... 
Forellen mit "weichem Maul" sind mir dabei jedoch noch nicht untergekommen. Nur welche mit "weichem Fleisch" - und die unternahmen eine Wanderung aus dem Puff in die Tonne! |evil:


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Franky schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine "Überdrehung" mit der Schnur? |kopfkrat
> 
> Die genannten Schnüre sind sicherlich gut im Gebrauch sowie extrem günstig, aber überagend mit Sicherheit nicht. Gegen Stroft GTM, Damyl Premium, Platil Souverän, Technium oder auch SiglonV können nur wenige anstinken.
> 
> ...



Was eine Überdrehung ist???
Bei Beanspruchung ein verdrall  der Schnur 
Diese meine zwei Lieblingsschnüre sind überragend und Stroft na ja jeden das seine.
Der  Preis macht keine gute Schnur aus.
Mir ging es nicht um Preis, sondern um Leistung.
Und dieses Finde ich eben in der besagten Schnur wieder,  auch sind die Durchmesser angaben gerade bei Profi Blinker und Dream Tackle 100% Richtig.
Bei anderen Firmen weiss ich es nicht!!!
Alles in einen soll jede Person selber entscheiden was sie oder er Möchte.
Ich glaube auch kaum das es so viele Firmen gibt, die diese Schüre Herstellen, viele kommen sicher aus einen Haus.


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Die Stroft GTM neigt mit Sicherheit nicht zu übermäßigem Drall - nicht mehr oder weniger als andere Schnüre. Da sind Köder, Rolle (Schnurlaufröllchen), (versagende) Wirbel etc. vorrangig als Ursache zu nennen. 
Was die Schummelei von Angaben angeht - da nehmen sich alle nichts.


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle ist fehl am Platz, die Gefahr beim Drillen ist enorm groß einen Fisch zu verlieren.
> Da die Forelle ein Weiches Maul hat.
> Monofile ist das Beste auf Meerforelle oder Bach bzw. Teichforelle.
> 
> ...


Hi,

also im Bach habe ich keine große Erfahrug aber auf Mefo würdest du evt. keine Geflochtene nehmen.Beim Mefofischen hat fast jeder Geflochtene zumidest der größte Teil den ich an den Stränden sehe.Verliere damit nicht mehr Fische als mit Mono.Natürlich sollte man dann die entsprechende Rute fischen und die Bremse nicht komplett geschlossen haben obwohl ich schon recht "hart" Drille.Naja kommen wir mal zu nach Nachteiln der Mono.

Du kommst mit einer Mono gleicher Tragkraft nicht ganz soweit wie mit der Geflochtenen geworfen.Kann an manchen T agen entscheident sein.Du spürst auf volle Wurfweite quasi garnicht mehr was am Köder passiert kurze Anfasser nimmst du garnicht wahr.Der Anschlag verpufft durch die Dehnung der Schnur davon kommt quasi 0 an je nach Entfernung.Und Hänger lassen sich mit Mono viel seltener lösen als mit Geflochtener.Halt weil die Schnur alle Rucke etc. wegpuffert.

Einzige Vorteil für mich bei der Mono sie ist abriebfester.
Das sie transparent ist sehe ich nicht als Vorteil.Schalte nie Mono oder Fluo davor beim Blinkern und ich fange nie weniger als meine Kollegen die dies tun.

Also Geflochtene für Forelle zumindest an der Küste für mich eindeutig im Vorteil.
Habe mit Mono damals deutlich mehr Aussteiger und Fehlbisse gehabt.Der Kontakt muss direkt sein und die Rute immer schön krumm:m.


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also im Bach habe ich keine große Erfahrug aber auf Mefo würdest du evt. keine Geflochtene nehmen.Beim Mefofischen hat fast jeder Geflochtene zumidest der größte Teil den ich an den Stränden sehe.Verliere damit nicht mehr Fische als mit Mono.Natürlich sollte man dann die entsprechende Rute fischen und die Bremse nicht komplett geschlossen haben obwohl ich schon recht "hart" Drille.Naja kommen wir mal zu nach Nachteiln der Mono.
> 
> ...



Weiter werfen?
Das Glaube ich nicht, ich habe weiter geworfen wie ein Angler mit geflochtener Schnur.
Und ich hatte mehr Bisse wie er.
Ich sehe dabei kein Vorteil.
Auf jeden Fall hat der Angler eingesehen, das Mono besser ist.
Am Tag darauf hatte er Mono drauf, und hat besser gefangen wie zuvor.


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> beides hat seine Berechtigung, aber mit geflochtene auf Forelle.
> Ist für mich echt zu hart, ich Liebe es weicher.
> Ich war mal mit einen Haus Nachbarn in Dänemark fischen, er hatte Teure Rute Teure Rolle Teure Schnur, aber eine geflochtene schnur :q
> Ich hatte Teure Rute Teure Rolle, aber eine Mono als Schnur (lach)
> ...


7 Mefos alle über 4kg an einem Tag und alles blanke Fische bzw. Überspringer?Also das wär der krazzeste Fang von dem ich je gehört habe.

Sorry langsam zweifel ich an der Glaubwürdigkeit und deiner Erfahrung.Wir reden hier vom Strand aus gefangen und nicht beim Trolling oder?Gibt es davon Fotos?Sorry aber das kann ich irgendwie kaum glauben ohne dich zu kennen oder Fotos zu sehen nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Weiter werfen?
> Das Glaube ich nicht, ich habe weiter geworfen wie ein Angler mit geflochtener Schnur.
> Und ich hatte mehr Bisse wie er.
> Ich sehe dabei kein Vorteil.
> ...


Ok ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Und da ich direkt an der Küste wohne sage ich einfach mal ich weiss auch wovon ich spreche.Und ich habe ja auch oft mit anderen Anglern und Kollegen zu tun die teilweise im Frühjahr und Herbst auch täglich los sind und ich kann mich dem was du sagst nicht anschließen.Das ist mir einfach zu pauschal dafür fische ich selber zu lange mit Geflochtener und kenne auch genug die es tun.Wie gesagt eigentlich fast jeder hier an den Küsten in Sh.Niemand hat solche Probleme wie du da beschreibst.Nur beim schleppen da fand ich Mono echt besser und hatte weniger Aussteiger.


----------



## hulkhomer (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

2-3 m 25er Mono an die Geflochtene und man schlägt 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe-> Dehnung und Anhieb auf weite Entfernungen. Fluorcarbon nutze ich gar nicht und halte den hype auch für Blödsinn.


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> 2-3 m 25er Mono an die Geflochtene und man schlägt 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe-> Dehnung und Anhieb auf weite Entfernungen. Fluorcarbon nutze ich gar nicht und halte den hype auch für Blödsinn.


Jo wär für die vorsichtigen Leute ja genau das richtige auch wenn es mit Geflochtener alleine auch ohne Probleme geht.Kollegen Fischen auch mit Fluo oder Mono vorgeschaltet also keine Unterschiede was Aussteiger oder Bisse angeht.Vieles ist halt nur Theorie und sieht in der Praxis ganz anders aus.


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> 7 Mefos alle über 4kg an einem Tag und alles blanke Fische bzw. Überspringer?Also das wär der krazzeste Fang von dem ich je gehört habe.
> 
> Sorry langsam zweifel ich an der Glaubwürdigkeit und deiner Erfahrung.Wir reden hier vom Strand aus gefangen und nicht beim Trolling oder?Gibt es davon Fotos?Sorry aber das kann ich irgendwie kaum glauben ohne dich zu kennen oder Fotos zu sehen nicht böse gemeint.



Ich muss keinen etwas beweisen, wer mir nicht glaubt, ist halt so, muss  ich akzeptieren.


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Ja kein Problem ich auch nicht.Ich für meinen Teil weiss halt das Geflochtene keineswegs schlechter zum Mefofischen ist und dies wissen auch tausende andere.Aber du probierst uns hier zu erzählen das das alles Blödsinn ist das zeugt halt nicht gerade von viel Erfahrung was Mefofischen angeht.Ich behaupte ja auch nicht das Mono schlecht ist klar kann man damit auch fischen und dies tun sicher auch viele ich glaub gerade bei den Dänen ist das sehr beliebt?Naja aber das Geflochtene nun total schlecht ist dafür und man damit weniger fängt etc. stimmt einfach nicht das ist halt Fakt.


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ja kein Problem ich auch nicht.Ich für meinen Teil weiss halt das Geflochtene keineswegs schlechter zum Mefofischen ist und dies wissen auch tausende andere.Aber du probierst uns hier zu erzählen das das alles Blödsinn ist das zeugt halt nicht gerade von viel Erfahrung was Mefofischen angeht.Ich behaupte ja auch nicht das Mono schlecht ist klar kann man damit auch fischen und dies tun sicher auch viele ich glaub gerade bei den Dänen ist das sehr beliebt?Naja aber das Geflochtene nun total schlecht ist dafür und man damit weniger fängt etc. stimmt einfach nicht das ist halt Fakt.



Du ich denke jede Person soll so Fischen wie sie Möchte, ich für meinen teil werde wie die Netten Dänen mit Mono Fischen.
Und wenn ihr mit geflochtene Klar kommt, dann Bitte ist doch schön für euch.


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Du ich denke jede Person soll so Fischen wie sie Möchte, ich für meinen teil werde wie die Netten Dänen mit Mono Fischen.
> Und wenn ihr mit geflochtene Klar kommt, dann Bitte ist doch schön für euch.


So liest sich das doch viel besser.So pauschal kann man sowas halt nie sagen.Ist halt immer doof man selber fischt schon lange mit Geflochtener auf Mefos hat nie Probleme eher im Gegenteil und dann kommt jemand und behauptet das Geflochtene totaler mist ist.Was soll man dann dazu sagen klar will man das dann nicht so im Raum stehen lassen.Kann ja nicht Jahrelang nur Glück bei mir und den Massen an anderen Anglern mit Geflochtener sein.


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Weiter werfen?
> Das Glaube ich nicht, ich habe weiter geworfen wie ein Angler mit geflochtener Schnur.
> Und ich hatte mehr Bisse wie er.
> Ich sehe dabei kein Vorteil.
> ...



jetzt hör doch auf, jetzt hängt die anzahl der bisse schon davon ab ob mono oder geflochtene nimmt.
was kommt denn noch alles?
und wenn du weiter geworfen hast als der andere, dann solltest du dich mal fragen obs das identische gerät war, welche geflochtene hatte der andere(da gibts immense unterschiede), waren eure schnüre von der tragkraft gleichwertig und und und.
also nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen.

antonio


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> So liest sich das doch viel besser.So pauschal kann man sowas halt nie sagen.Ist halt immer doof man selber fischt schon lange mit Geflochtener auf Mefos hat nie Probleme eher im Gegenteil und dann kommt jemand und behauptet das Geflochtene totaler mist ist.Was soll man dann dazu sagen klar will man das dann nicht so im Raum stehen lassen.Kann ja nicht Jahrelang nur Glück bei mir und den Massen an anderen Anglern mit Geflochtener sein.



Für mich Persönlich ist es mist, dazu stehe ich nach wie vor.
Aber wenn es für euch OK ist, dann ist es halt so.
Ich möchte es auch nicht ändern, ihr müsst damit zufrieden sein.
Alles andere zählt nicht.


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

So bitte mein Profil namen zu löschen.
danke


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Nimmt es mir jemand übel, wenn ich an ein altes Seemannslied denken muss? Wie ging das noch gleich? Trolling home oder so?!? :q:q:q
Wirst ja ramdösig bei - zum einen solche Beiträge, wie man sie hier lesen muss (und auch in anderen Trööts) und dann den virtuellen Schwanz einziehen... Zum andere wirds Zeit, dass ich wieder ans Wasser komme - UND NICHT DAS WASSER ZU MIR!


----------



## tomtomgo (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

Da hab ich die Diskussion hier im Threat ja noch mal  richtig  angekurbelt :q.Mir ging es vordergründig um den Spass den man mit Geflecht gegenüber  Mono  haben kann-wenn man es richtig macht.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*



Franky schrieb:


> Nimmt es mir jemand übel, wenn ich an ein altes Seemannslied denken muss? Wie ging das noch gleich? *Trolling home oder so?!?* :q:q:q
> Wirst ja ramdösig bei - zum einen solche Beiträge, wie man sie hier lesen muss (und auch in anderen Trööts) und dann den virtuellen Schwanz einziehen... Zum andere wirds Zeit, dass ich wieder ans Wasser komme - UND NICHT DAS WASSER ZU MIR!



You took the words right out of my mouth |good:

LG
Eddy


----------



## Balu0307 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Forelle?*

"You took the words right out of my mouth "

Hmmmmmmmm Meat Loaf, oder ?? 

Nun wie auch immer, ihr könnt aber doch jetzt noch nicht aufhören. Mein Popcorn ist dochnoch nicht alle :q


----------

